# Want a i5 Config under Rs.35000



## saswat23 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, guys. I have taken my mind of i3 and want a better system.
I want a i5 based config. Plz suggest me such a config under Rs.35000.
Procy: i5 Quad Core with min power consumption.
Mobo: i5 supporting with onboard graphics support.
GPU: I will be adding a GPU later. So, dont suggest any GPU now.
Monitor: atleast a 20inch led

I will be using my PC mostly for Gaming, Internet, Programing, etc.
(Dont ask me 2 post the questionare template as it will be iritating as i am posting from my mobile).
BBSR buddies plz help me get the prices available here.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ I am from cuttack. Hope this reply helps you:



*Processor | Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Motherboard |Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Ram |Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2x2GB @ 2.2k
Harddisk |Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Optical drive |LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Psu |Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Cabinet |NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Monitor |Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Keyboard |Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Mouse |Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Ups |APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Speakers |Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k


Total = 38.5k*

Overshoot your budget but thats the cheapest i5 config. possible. Add a good gpu later and the psu is good enough to support higher mid range graphics card.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 21, 2011)

Your config is a really good one. But any cheaper mobos available???
It really exceeds my budget. But i can cut off the price of the speaker, UPS n PSU.
Will the FSP SAGA II 500w be a good choice?? Coz in earlier post as i had stated, i will not be buying a GPU more than Rs.5000. I think the FSP PSU will be able to handle my PC then.
Also, will the DELL IN2020M be a descent monitor.
What are your suggestions????


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Yup you can cut down on budget with an FSP saga II 500. Its around 2k. You can go upto a 6850 with it.
Don't cut off the ups as its very essential for the safety of your components and can also protect the sytem against power surges. You can discard the speakers if you don't want them.
DELL IN2020M is around 6.5k so not worth it as its not fullhd. The one i have suggested you is fullhd. Finally its your call on these.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you think all the specs will be available here???
By the way how much did ur config cost. Can you give me the pricelist of ur config plz.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Mine is old. Not worth buying anymore. Get newer components. I Ordered my psu , rams and cabinet online. You do the same. But you can get the board, processor ,optical drive, harddisk, ups, keyboard + mouse , lcd monitor here. Order rams and psu online from smc international.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

But still, i would like to know your pricelist..
And are the components available with the same price here as you have stated??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay as you wish:

processsor-10.2k
mobo- 6.5k
ram - 4.6k (The prices are almost half now)
hdd - 4.2k ( almost half now)
monitor- 7.8k
psu- 4.5k (reduced by 1k now)
gpu- 7.5k(bought recently)
ups-2.6k (bought recently)
speakers 1.4k
external hdd (got as a gift)
cabinet 2.8k (400 shipping, actual price was 2.4k)

Thats it.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23, buddy, go with Vicky's config. He has suggested a pretty much powerful system within budget and there is no point to get Vicky's old system config.
The Core i5 2400 is far powerful than the older generation i5 750.
By the way, I'm in Bhubaneswar too and hardly all the components are available here. Probably you have to go for online shopping for some of the components. One of my friends bought almost the suggested config from deltapage.com and theitwares.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

No, i wont go for vickys old config though. But i really cant get anything outside BBSR. I cant even go for online coz my father wont allow me.
So, plz suggest me of whats available here in BBSR.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have completed my config. I am going to get it, this sunday. Is this config a good one.
CPU: Intel i5-2400 - 9.5k
Mobo: Compatible mobo - 6k
RAM: Kingston 4GB DDR3 - 2.4k
HDD: WD 500gb - 1.8k
OD: HP 24x DVD RW - 0.9k
Cab: Zebronics BlackJack - 2.2k
PSU: FSP SAGA II 500w - 2.2k
Monitor: Dell IN2020M - 6.4k
K'brd + M'se: IBALL combo - 0.7k
Speaker: Logitech R-05 - 0.5k
UPS: 600va INTEX (3yr home replacement warranty) - 1.4k
Total comes to 34k.
I will be adding a GPU later. 
So, is the config a descent one or Any cahnges required???
My budget is 35k.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2011)

IMO NZXT gamma will be better than zebronics blackjack
regarding monitor if you are happy with a 20 incher then ok but you know with 1 k more you'll get a 22 incher and full HD, now its your call


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Its so coz NZXT is not available here. So, i have to go for Zebronics.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2011)

then why don't you get CM elite 430..that'll be better!!


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2011)

a big NO to FSP saga II 500w. it has short cables.

corsair VX450 is the minimum you should go for. it will suit ur config better and will give u more headroom later.

order things online if u don't get them in bhubhaneshwar.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

*@ saswat23*

Buddy coolermaster is available in bhubaneshwar. Contact abacus peripherals in saheed nagar. They are coolermaster distributors. Ask a nearby shop to tell you the address of the distributors of zion rams. They will lead you to abacus peripherals.

Order corsair vx450 online.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

@OP

Dont buy intex UPS. Better bet will be APC 600va one, reliable and RMA part is very good, considered ther other brands


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

@ saswant: 4TB Rams? 

Cheapest mobo I could think of is Asus P7H55 MLX. i3 540 combo with this board costs 8.8k! You're getting Western Digital Blue for 1.75k. Stick to Corsair cx430 that retails for 2.5k it is adequate.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Cheapest mobo I could think of is Asus P7H55 MLX. i3 540 combo with this board costs 8.8k!



From where you got these prices man....


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2011)

@The Sorcerer, 4TB means 4096GB
But i want a i5-2400 mobo, why are u suggesting a i3 mobo.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

I know what TB is. Read again what you've written. You said 4TB Rams.

Newer rev boards are not yet available in India. Some of the dealers don't know about the recall so they are selling with what they have. I am merely suggesting a "cheapest combo you can find".


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, whats wrong then???
I have also written 500TB HDD and INTEL-AMD fussion CPU.
Man you dont get it. Its my future config. The questioned parts are yet to be decided..

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Cheap config???
I want a i5-2400 supporting mobo. But you are giving me a LGA1156 mobo. Why??


----------

